# Receiver Hitch For GT 5000?



## dadreier (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got an old GT 5000 (no deck) and would like to increase its utility by attempting to mate it with one of those carryall things that formerly fit into the 2" receiver hitch on my truck.

It would be nice to have a platform behind the GT to move things around the property. I've got a sturdy trailer, but am too lazy to bother to hook it up for those small jobs where a wheelbarrow now does it quickly.

I know that a receiver hitch for a garden tractor sounds like a bit of overkill, but I'm hoping there's one on the market somewhere.

Dennis


----------



## dadreier (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like I answered my own question.

After I thought I'd exhausted any sources on the web, I happened to be on eBay looking for some garden tractor tires and stumbled on several receiver-style hitches designed to accomplish what I need.

The most robust-looking one is seen in this posting: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230850089271?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Check out the 4th photo. It shows the "Super Duty Hitch" mounted on what looks to be the same tractor I have. 

Dennis


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well there you go.


----------



## dadreier (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I'm really feeling like a FNG now.

Getting more familiar with the forum little by little. It seems that I had to look no further than member ftorleans1 (Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch).

Dennis


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 86 GTII came with a fairly beefy hitch with a trailer ball - not sure wether its aftermarket or sears- its made from 1/2" steel....

Years ago i bot a couple tractors and one had this hitch made from a piece of I beam steel - also used a trailer ball on it - that was home built and actually bolts on with 3 bolts - i still have it.


----------

